# e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted

## nivw

Hi,

I can use my ethernet card fine with kernel 2.6.27.

when I boot using 2.6.30 I see this in the dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> e100 0000:02:08.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
> 
> e100: 0000:02:08.0: e100_eeprom_load: EEPROM corrupted
> 
> e100 0000:02:08.0: PCI INT A disabled
> ...

 

my card is:

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_1.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Oct 2009 14:15:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amrnb amrwb apache2 avahi berkdb bidi bonjour bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg json laptop ldap mmx modules mp3 mp4 mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png posix pppd python readline reflection samba scanner session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xcomposite xinerama xorg xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="snd-ens1371" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="tda1004x" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVICES="hauppauge hauppauge_dvb" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ cat .config | grep -i e100

```

----------

## nivw

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_E100=m
> 
> CONFIG_E1000=m
> 
> CONFIG_E1000E=m

 

had to add this to keep using my system:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /etc/modprobe.d/e100.conf 
> 
> options e100 eeprom_bad_csum_allow=1

 

----------

